# Diggitydank's second DWC grow (PPP x Sour Diesel)



## diggitydank420 (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok, so I finally moved into the new house this past Saturday. Now the time has come to start growing my PPP x Sour Diesel hybrid again! YAY!

Measured the dimensions of my closet and at 38x64.5x24 are just perfect for this grow tent which (hopefully) I will have on order by the end of the week.

This will be a perfect fit:

http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=51920

And at just under $100 with shipping it ain't a bad deal.

So inside of that tent I will be using my three 3gallon DWC tubs and CFL's for now with at least a 400w HPS to come in the future. Perhaps a 600w, but it may be overkill for that size of a grow area. Thoughts?

When I place the order for the tent I'm gonna have HTG send me some rooting plugs and pH down with it. Once I have all that, pictures will soon follow.

So join me for this adventure. From germination to inhalation I hope to educate and be educated.

See ya soon guys!!!


----------



## DankBudds (Jul 16, 2009)

Im reading your DIY DWC for the second time now. For some reason im having a hard time understanding the whole nute mixing thing, times for bubblers, water levels, are the roots supposed to touch the water, temps, cleaning and refilling the res., etc. 
I want to find an article that explains this whole thing. I really want to try this and will be following this grow...

Thanks


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 22, 2009)

Update!

I set up 6 seeds to germinate by placing in a paper towel, wetting it, and then placing the paper towel/seeds into a ziploc bag. I then wrapped the bag in a black towel and placed it on my cable box for some warmth.

Checked them today to find that 5 out of 6 have germinated! The one that didn't was a small one anyway.

Prepped some soil to plant them (DWC is later) and then did so.

I'm actually hoping for one male so that I can inbreed this strain for an F2(?) and stabilize it a bit.

As of now I have 5 PPP x Sour Diesel under two 26W 6500K CFL's and this will be a CFL grow for now, with the HPS coming later.

Hopefully my tent will get here by Friday, otherwise I won't get it until next week.

Anyway... pics will be coming soon so stick around!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 23, 2009)

Not much to show for now, but here's some pics:


----------



## grow space (Jul 23, 2009)

yea man, lets hope those babys will pop soon


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 23, 2009)

grow space said:


> yea man, lets hope those babys will pop soon


Shouldn't be too long... the seeds already had tails 3mm long when I planted them. PUT YOUR SEEDS ON A HEAT MAT OR SOMETHING SIMILAR, E.G. CABLE BOX. I never had seeds germinate so quickly before introducing some warmth into the equation.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 25, 2009)

Sorry about the picture quality... cell phone cam is all I have


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 25, 2009)

Anyway... all 5 are starting to punch through the soil. Not much to talk about otherwise except that I'm gonna have to wait until Monday or Tuesday until my tent shows up.


----------



## (Butters) (Jul 26, 2009)

Good luck. 

Followed your DIY DWC instructions and it got me this. +rep


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 26, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> Good luck.
> 
> Followed your DIY DWC instructions and it got me this. +rep


Friggin' _niceeeee, _Butters! Thx for the rep!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 27, 2009)

Here we are at day 5 for the seedlings. Two are growing well with 2 more following behind, the fifth seed has yet to poke it's head through.

And... my tent should be here anytime soon. Hopefully before I have to go back to work.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 27, 2009)

Well... here's the tent. It took all of 15 minutes to set it up. Thanks HTG!


----------



## cph (Jul 28, 2009)

Is this seat taken? I hope not, I need to sit down.

Sounds like a great combo you have there, PPP x Sour Diesel hybrid. They should be real happy in that new tent. With that price and ease of use, you may have just got HTG another sale. I'll be watching to see your girls grow!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 28, 2009)

cph said:


> Is this seat taken? I hope not, I need to sit down.
> 
> Sounds like a great combo you have there, PPP x Sour Diesel hybrid. They should be real happy in that new tent. With that price and ease of use, you may have just got HTG another sale. I'll be watching to see your girls grow!!


It is a good hybrid, I've done one run of it before!


----------



## grow space (Jul 28, 2009)

nice tent man.
will be waiting updates



stay high....


----------



## (Butters) (Jul 28, 2009)

All hail HTG!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 29, 2009)

Here we are at day 6 since planting... It looks like that fifth one isn't gonna make it, oh well.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok, so I had nothing to do earlier after I got off of work and I decided to transfer the two bigger seedlings to the DWC tub. The other two are still chillin in the soil until they grow another inch or so.

I also found #5 while digging out the first two... she's still alive, she just couldn't figure out which way was up, so maybe she'll make it after all.

Anyway... here's some kiddie pr0n!

Before:







After:


----------



## cph (Jul 29, 2009)

Looking good! Do be careful with the kiddies they're awfully tender at that age.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 29, 2009)

cph said:


> Looking good! Do be careful with the kiddies they're awfully tender at that age.


Thanks, cph. And you can take my word, I was very gentle. Besides, this is how I've always done it. I'm too lazy to go to the hydro shop and get rapid rooters.


----------



## cph (Jul 29, 2009)

Can't argue with success. I'm glad you found #5, she (hopefully) just got a little turned around. It happens to the best of them.


----------



## Farmer Pat (Jul 30, 2009)

so far so good im jealouse of the bubbleponics. i have failed to make one yet..with due time i guess lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2009)

I want to see how this turns out.How long is the flower time on this strain.I gotta try and build myself a dwc or bubbleponic out of a 18 gallon bin...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 30, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I want to see how this turns out.How long is the flower time on this strain.I gotta try and build myself a dwc or bubbleponic out of a 18 gallon bin...


Flower time is about 9-10 weeks, I think. I only got through one run with these seeds before so I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yup... this is when growing is pretty much no fun at all. Nothing to report, no new growth, but everything is still green and alive.

I am noticing however that one of my seedlings in the DWC tub has a purple stem while the other three do not. PPP does have some "purpability" so maybe I can coax some purple out of it. Only time will tell...

Peace and keep it green (or purple)!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2009)

dd20, How would u build a dwc in a 18 gallon bin?The same way in you tut for the 3 gallon?


----------



## cph (Jul 31, 2009)

This is a hobby of waiting!! I like that word "purpability"!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 1, 2009)

cph said:


> This is a hobby of waiting!! I like that word "purpability"!





wyteberrywidow said:


> dd20, How would u build a dwc in a 18 gallon bin?The same way in you tut for the 3 gallon?


Exact same way. Only thing I would do different is use another airstone for more bubblige.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks.I wll let you know when I start to b uild it for some pointers


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 1, 2009)

Here's a few pics I took because I got high.

With the lights down:







Lights up: (Notice the water bottle holding the flap up for my ghetto ventilation system)







My "ventilation system":







But it works even with 100+ temps round these parts, at least until I get the HPS:







These two still need to grow a bit more before they get moved to the jacuzzi:







This is the green stemmed one:







And here's the purple stemmed one:









Wish I had more to report on...


----------



## cph (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks good! I like the "ventilation system". Are you going to get an inline fan to help with the heat, once you get the HPS?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 1, 2009)

cph said:


> Looks good! I like the "ventilation system". Are you going to get an inline fan to help with the heat, once you get the HPS?


Yessir. I think I'm gonna bite the bullet and get a 600W HPS. I feel like I'll be kicking myself in the arse later if I just get a 400. I'm just thinking that if I can keep that thing at 81F with that fan blowing on low into the tent, I figure I can vent that tent well enough to handle the added heat.

And for a little humor...


----------



## cph (Aug 1, 2009)

I went through the "which light" problem a few months ago. My question was 1000w or 600w... I went with 2x600 (just have 1 for now), my room is going to end up rectangular. So I thought 2 smaller ones would spread more light than 1 big one.

Great pic!! They make the guy in the middle look small!! I used to work with a guy that wrestled in the late 70's and early 80's. We called him Mic...... But shit I can't remember his wrestling name right now... I'll remember later when in bed, I'm sure!?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah, I'm just thinking how much more production I would get. The extra money I pay for the jump to a 600 will more than pay for itself come harvest time. 

And good call on going with two 600's. 1k's are just too strong to use effectively in my opinion.

Have you thought about getting a few light movers?


----------



## cph (Aug 1, 2009)

It has crossed my mind.. There would be a lot to do before that was very high on the list though. My flower area is going to be about 6'6" x 3'6". With 2 lights I didn't think it would be necessary. I have thought that 1 light on a mover could do good in that space. I feel the idea of 2 lights gives me more options. Going with under 1 light a SOG of clones and under the other the room to flower the mothers and other big plants.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, those two lights will work perfectly in that room without a light mover.

Anyway, good news... the two babies in hydro are finally starting to show some growth. The second set of leaves is almost completely developed. I'll go snap some shitty pics here in a minute.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 2, 2009)

Here we go. I moved the other two babies into the jacuzzi and the 5th one was just starting to poke out of the soil. But, I'm gambling and just threw #5 into a net pot as well. We'll see if it has the strength to make it. Those hydroton pellets hold a bit of moisture so it won't starve, it is just a question of whether or not it has the strength to push through the pellets.







The purple stemmer:







Green stem:







And I decided to put the other two in the tub:


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 2, 2009)

looking good dude....i'm in for the ride....


gkn


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, my two stronger ones are coming along well. Some roots are even starting to dangle out of the net pots on them. The two smaller ones are still going, not much growth. And the fifth one that had not even poked through the soil looks like it's gonna make it. Just to make sure it's getting enough water I dip a cup into the res and then douse the little one to soak the clay pellets. Let's hope it's the little plant that could.

Pics!

ROOTS!!!







The purple stemmer (gonna call her Violet)







This one shall be called "Emerald"







Stella:







Gina:







And no names for the "unborn"


----------



## howak47 (Aug 3, 2009)

lookin good man keep up the good work!!! check out my thread and tell me what u think link is below


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 3, 2009)

howak47 said:


> lookin good man keep up the good work!!! check out my thread and tell me what u think link is below



Hey, howak! Thanks for stopping by. I'm checking out your journal right now.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 4, 2009)

Bad news. Stella and the unborn have both perished. Gina isn't looking too good either. I guess I got impatient. No worries, I still have another 25 seeds if I don't get any girls. But I am confident that I will get at least one girl.


----------



## (Butters) (Aug 4, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Bad news. Stella and the unborn have both perished. Gina isn't looking too good either. I guess I got impatient. No worries, I still have another 25 seeds if I don't get any girls. But I am confident that I will get at least one girl.


What do you think happened?

STELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

(always wanted to do that)


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 4, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> What do you think happened?
> 
> STELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (always wanted to do that)


Transplanted too soon would be my guess.

Violet and Emerald are doing quite well though, just starting to show their third set of leaves.

On a side note... I found a 1000W HPS with an air-cooled hood on craigslist for $200. Why can't it be a 600? No way that tent (or the breaker) could handle that behemoth.

And it looks like I'll be getting my light from HTG as well. Local hydro shop wants $300 for a 600w digital ballast and another $125 for a cool tube. I can get a 600w digital ballast and cooltube for under $300 with shipping from HTG.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 4, 2009)

awww man that sucks but hopefully u will get sum females!!!!!


----------



## cph (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss.... I'm smoking a bowl in their honor right now!

Sound like a good deal on the light!! I paid $230 for my 600w ballast and $120 for the bulb, then $35 for the socket and shield.


----------



## Farmer Pat (Aug 4, 2009)

so far so good. im likin the setup. ima be wantin to do 1 of those after all the ladies in my box are done. a little insufficent on funds . keep up the good work


----------



## howak47 (Aug 5, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Transplanted too soon would be my guess.
> 
> Violet and Emerald are doing quite well though, just starting to show their third set of leaves.
> 
> ...


 damn thats sum good deals on those lights iam thinking about upgradin to a hps light soon just got to make a whole new setup!!!!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 5, 2009)

howak47 said:


> damn thats sum good deals on those lights iam thinking about upgradin to a hps light soon just got to make a whole new setup!!!!!


I'm looking at this as an investment this time around. I say screw it and drop good money on a 500w digital ballast with a cooltube instead of getting a 400W and wishing I hadn't. I've read lots of journals and 600's seem to be the way to go.

I can get a Digital Greenhouse 600w Digital Ballast with cooltube, 6" fan, and booster for $319.20 with shipping from HTG. To buy locally I'd spend $430 + tax at 8.125%. That's just a shade under $465.00. I'm all about local business, but that guy can go fuck himself.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 7, 2009)

And then there were two...

But two strong ones at that. Pics after a while, gotta go grocery shopping. I've been eating nothing but crap for the past two weeks. So of course I've been feeling crappy. Ugh.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 7, 2009)

hey man check out my new pics on thread https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/205127-zona-mid-aero-cfl-grow-44.html


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 7, 2009)

Here are my two survivors, Violet and Emerald.

Violet is in the foreground with Emerald behind her.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 7, 2009)

Well the 2 left look great keep it up!!!


----------



## roll420 (Aug 8, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> I'm looking at this as an investment this time around. I say screw it and drop good money on a 500w digital ballast with a cooltube instead of getting a 400W and wishing I hadn't. I've read lots of journals and 600's seem to be the way to go.
> 
> I can get a Digital Greenhouse 600w Digital Ballast with cooltube, 6" fan, and booster for $319.20 with shipping from HTG. To buy locally I'd spend $430 + tax at 8.125%. That's just a shade under $465.00. I'm all about local business, but that guy can go fuck himself.


Hey digity, nice journal, i will be following......Yea im on my second gro with my new Digitalgreenhouse 600hps cooltube from HTG..... it works great!!! I have an odd size space, its 8x3x6, i built a light mover so i can slide it side to side...its working real nice.....also i would highly reccomend one these fans to keep things cooooool....http://www.hvacquick.com/spfnconfig.php?fm=td

Its silent, moves lots of air even through the huge can filter, which also works great....keep up the good work!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 8, 2009)

roll420 said:


> Hey digity, nice journal, i will be following......Yea im on my second gro with my new Digitalgreenhouse 600hps cooltube from HTG..... it works great!!! I have an odd size space, its 8x3x6, i built a light mover so i can slide it side to side...its working real nice.....also i would highly reccomend one these fans to keep things cooooool....http://www.hvacquick.com/spfnconfig.php?fm=td
> 
> Its silent, moves lots of air even through the huge can filter, which also works great....keep up the good work!


Thanks for stopping by! 

I really want a digital ballast and the 600 is only 25 bucks more than the 400. I'd be stupid to get the 400. Just have to make another $250 to get that bitch ordered with the 6" inline fan and some 6" ducting.


----------



## roll420 (Aug 9, 2009)

Yea i was in the same spot a little while back....i origionally just wanted a 400hps but then the 600 is almost the same price and the 1000 is just a bit mor than that.....you know how it goes.....anyway i ended up getting the 600....now i almost wish i went with the 1000.....with the 600 in the cooltube theres really just not much heat at all.....my tops are about 8 to 10 inches off the tops with no probs....what kind of reflector are u going with?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 9, 2009)

roll420 said:


> what kind of reflector are u going with?


Most likely it will be a cooltube, if not that it will be a euro reflector.

It's funny, I'm practically starving myself trying to save money for this thing. But I sure as shit am not growing with CFLs again. I actually had a 400W HPS but I never got to use it. I ended up selling it to SAMisery and had to stop growing because my old roommate got paranoid.

Back in business now, though. And no fuckin' around this time!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 9, 2009)

My two survivors are indeed doing quite well. As of now they are in two gallons of tap water with one tablespoon each of Gh's FloraGro, FloraMicro, and FloraBloom. Ph is unknown at this time. Need to get a new ph tester and some pH down.

They're really starting to put some roots out now and Violet is putting down a few more than Emerald. Emmy use to be the big one of the two, but now they are just about neck and neck. Except Violet is growing faster now.

The race is on!







Violet:







Emerald:







And some root action (notice how much bigger Violet's root system is):


----------



## howak47 (Aug 9, 2009)

lookin damn good man!!! nice white roots real healthy lookin


----------



## roll420 (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice roots!!!!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 11, 2009)

So... pH issues started to show yesterday and I wasn't able to go get a new pH control kit until today because of work  and Violet has taken a hit. 

The nutrient solution pH was above 8!  

So, I decided to do a complete changeout in lieu of just adjusting the pH of the old. New batch is:
2gal tap water
3 tsp floragro
2 tsp floramicro
1 tsp florabloom

which comes out to half strength per GH label instructions. PH has been corrected to about 5.8 and my fingers are now crossed!

And now some pics...

Violet:







Emerald:







The new pH kit:







Family photo:


----------



## howak47 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice pics man lookin good!!! i just did updates with pics on both of my threads check em out i got sour d x budda kush sprouts !!!!!


----------



## cph (Aug 11, 2009)

It doesn't look like Violet took to big of a hit. Hope you don't mind a couple of questions.

I've been wondering if you were going to veg the two longer than you would have all 5, to fill in the tent?

How big of a plant can your bubbler support?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 11, 2009)

cph said:


> It doesn't look like Violet took to big of a hit. Hope you don't mind a couple of questions.
> 
> I've been wondering if you were going to veg the two longer than you would have all 5, to fill in the tent?
> 
> How big of a plant can your bubbler support?


I've run up to four at a time in one tub, but there is a lot of refilling the reservoirs to do in that situation. These things are quite versatile. I veg, flower and clone in these same 3 tubs.

Pic from last grow:







The tub on the right is holding 6 clones from two of the plants in the tub to the left. I have had 100% success cloning in these tubs as well. I don't use any rooting hormone, nor do I clip the tips of the fan leaves. Personally I think it isn't necessary.

I probably would have vegged the same amount of time either way. I'm looking to build a separate vegetation chamber after I have completed purchasing all the equipment I need for the tent, which will be my flowering area.

But what I am planning to do is (if I have a girl) take 3 clones one week, then take another 3 the next, and repeat that until all my tubs are filled. I'm thinking this will give me a better idea of how long to veg my clones for the duration.

What do you think?


----------



## cph (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan. Do you plan to sex them by taking a clone? 

I was looking through your DIY tutorial, and I'm really leaning towards making one to clone with. Thanks for the input!!


----------



## roll420 (Aug 11, 2009)

nice setup there diggity......how often do you harvest? im working on trying to harvest every month or 2.....i love it!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 11, 2009)

roll420 said:


> nice setup there diggity......how often do you harvest? im working on trying to harvest every month or 2.....i love it!


I'm planning on doing a perpetual SOG using (3) 3 gal tubs with 6 plants each. Most likely they will veg for about 10-14 days after initial rooting and then be sent to flower. Flowering will progress on a 9-week schedule. 6 new clones every three weeks.

With a 600w HPS (coming soon) I think I could get 6-8oz. every three weeks. Once it's all dialed in I could be looking at 10-12oz. every three weeks.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## (Butters) (Aug 12, 2009)

You can keep in 6 plants in those 3 gallon tubs all the way through flower? How often do you have to refill the rez? 

I like the SOG idea with the space you have available and the modification off of the typical SOG method by adding in the 2 weeks veg to increase the yield. With that technique and 6 plants to harvest, I think 6-8 oz every 3 is probably towards the lower end of what you'll be pulling to be honest. 

How close are you to being able to get to start this process (probably really starts with the cloning)?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 12, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> How close are you to being able to get to start this process (probably really starts with the cloning)?


I'm thinking it will be another 3-5 weeks before I start taking clones.


----------



## roll420 (Aug 12, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> I'm planning on doing a perpetual SOG using (3) 3 gal tubs with 6 plants each. Most likely they will veg for about 10-14 days after initial rooting and then be sent to flower. Flowering will progress on a 9-week schedule. 6 new clones every three weeks.
> 
> With a 600w HPS (coming soon) I think I could get 6-8oz. every three weeks. Once it's all dialed in I could be looking at 10-12oz. every three weeks.
> 
> What does everyone else think?


 yea thats what im talkin about.....thats similar to what im trying to do....I want to be harvesting something every month....i have room for 4 10 gallon tubs....this last one i had 4 plants in a 10gallon....it worked ok but the roots were a little cramped....i had 3 air stones in there and the bubbles would bare break the surface the roots were so deep and thick!!!!


----------



## Farmer Pat (Aug 13, 2009)

im trying to make one of those things in a few weeks.. i feel threatnd by it.. lol. everything is looking like it will bounc3e back immediatly. beautiful


----------



## howak47 (Aug 13, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> I've run up to four at a time in one tub, but there is a lot of refilling the reservoirs to do in that situation. These things are quite versatile. I veg, flower and clone in these same 3 tubs.
> 
> Pic from last grow:
> 
> ...


man i love that setup i need to make one of those!!!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok, got the pH in line finally. Tap water pH was at almost 8! I thought I had it corrected and then came to find the pH at almost 4 (aye carumba!) the next afternoon. First time I have ever used pH UP _ever_ since I started growing. As of now pH is riding right at 5.8-6.0 and I also added 1/2tsp of epsom salt to offset the high calcium content of my tapwater. The ladies (fingers crossed) are looking good with all new growth nice and green.

The only thing I can complain about right now is that HTG is closed on the weekend because I just got paid today and I want to buy my 600W HPS already!!!

Here they are... what do you guys think?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2009)

lookin damn good man !!!!!!  what kind of hps u goin to get?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 14, 2009)

howak47 said:


> lookin damn good man !!!!!!  what kind of hps u goin to get?


I'm getting the Digital Greenhouse 600W digital ballast with a cooltube, some 6" ducting, and a 6" booster fan to cool the light (hope it's enough).


























All that for under $320 with shipping. I would have paid $324 with tax for just the ballast at the local hydro shop.


----------



## cph (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks like they're going to be some short stocky girls (hopefully). Working on the 5th node already! Good work so far!!

That light looks nice. What do they want for that cool tube?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 14, 2009)

The local guy wants $130 for the cooltube, $75 for a bulb. That fan is $38 locally also.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh shit... I just remembered! 

You guys should have seen the roots when the pH got down to almost 4, they got REALLY brown. But... they have since gotten to a lighter color and there is a shit-ton of new roots sprouting out the sides of the pots. This may have been a blessing in disguise.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> I'm getting the Digital Greenhouse 600W digital ballast with a cooltube, some 6" ducting, and a 6" booster fan to cool the light (hope it's enough).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like the shit man great price to!!!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 14, 2009)

howak47 said:


> that looks like the shit man great price to!!!!


Fuck yeah it's a good price. That local guy can eat a dick!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Fuck yeah it's a good price. That local guy can eat a dick!


hahahahah you got dat right hahahah


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll still buy nutes and media there... prices are just as much as HTG for those.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

High...

Just read through...

couple of things...



diggitydank420 said:


> I'm planning on doing a perpetual SOG using (3) 3 gal tubs with 6 plants each. Most likely they will veg for about 10-14 days after initial rooting and then be sent to flower. Flowering will progress on a 9-week schedule. 6 new clones every three weeks.
> 
> With a 600w HPS (coming soon) I think I could get 6-8oz. every three weeks. Once it's all dialed in I could be looking at 10-12oz. every three weeks.
> 
> What does everyone else think?


You would need to get around 1.5~1.7 grams per watt...

Doable.. but it takes time to get there..

Those kind of numbers are usually achieved with lots of small plants crammed together... SOG style or VERT...






diggitydank420 said:


> I'm getting the Digital Greenhouse 600W digital ballast with a cooltube, some 6" ducting, and a 6" booster fan to cool the light (hope it's enough).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditch that fan....

That fan has no place in your op...

MAYBE if you had a 250w HPS...

Get yourself a real fan bro...

DO NOT waste your money on that fan.. please...

The light rocks... I got two of those HTG 600s... I love them...

But you need a 6" centrifugal fan/filter.. trust me...

You didn't skimp on the light.. don;t skimp on the fan...

It will only give *YOU* heat issues...


Other than that... seems you are doing hunky dory...

Cheers..


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 15, 2009)

So, Gypsy, what you're telling me is that I'm gonna have to spend another $150+ to cool this thing?


----------



## (Butters) (Aug 15, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> High...
> 
> Just read through...
> 
> ...


This is by far the stupidest question I have ever asked here but for some reason I'm stumped.

How are you calculating the grams/watt in your post? 

He's looking at 6-8 oz, which comes to 170g - 226g (*1 ounce = 28.3495231 grams...right?)*


And then 170g to 226g/ 600 watts...correct?

I keep getting his range at 0.28 g/watt to 0.37 g/watt 

Okay, what piece did I royally f up on?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 15, 2009)

You missed the fact that I will have only 1/3 of total grow space harvested at one time.


----------



## (Butters) (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh. So we're only looking at 200 watts then per tub? This would bring it to 0.85 g/watt to 1.13 g/watt.

Still not seeing how he got the 1.5g- 1.7 g/watt value.

I have a feeling that I'm missing part of the formula he is using here.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> So, Gypsy, what you're telling me is that I'm gonna have to spend another $150+ to cool this thing?


It has been my personal experience, and just about everyone that I have seen use that style of fan that with a big light, that it's not enough...

Go with what you know bro....

But axial fans really have no place in a 600w op...

Just my opinion though...

If I were you I'd serach around the 600w journals and see who's using one with what success..

But I would not waste my money again...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> Oh. So we're only looking at 200 watts then per tub? This would bring it to 0.85 g/watt to 1.13 g/watt.
> 
> Still not seeing how he got the 1.5g- 1.7 g/watt value.
> 
> I have a feeling that I'm missing part of the formula he is using here.


You are looking at his low estimate..

I went with his high estimate...

6 oz every 3 weeks is the same as 18 oz every 9 weeks...

12 oz every 3 weeks is the same as 36 oz every 9 weeks..

18oz is 510g...

but...

36 oz is 1,020 g

And that is a little harder to achieve... 

It's do-able... but it's not easy...

...


I am not trying to rain on anyone's parade... 

I am confident it can be done...

It;s just not as easily done as it is said...


----------



## (Butters) (Aug 15, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> You are looking at his low estimate..
> 
> I went with his high estimate...


Completely forgot that his long term goal was for 10-12oz every 3 weeks. 

Kept doing the math of the 6-8 oz goal instead. Oops!

As for your potential yield, I am very curious to see how the 2 weeks veg time would effect your yield per plant as opposed to going 12/12 directly from rooted clone. With 6 growing in those 3 gallon tubs, I imagine they're gonna be packed in pretty tightly eh?

Can't wait to see this all develop man. 

And thanks for the clarification Gypsy. 

I'm in the same boat as you with the ventiallation fans Diggity. Those high velocity fans are a small fortune just for ventillation.

One option I was considering is using just a regular cheapo fan and adapting it to work with the ducting (type of fan I am thinking of is in pic below).

I was thinking of using alot of duct tape to connect a fan like this to the ducting in order to form an airtight seal.

I have no idea how many cfm's these regular fans pull though so I'm not sure about the appropriateness of it's power given the grow space. 

But those HV fans are the cost equivalent of buying another HID light for goodness sakes. Any $ saving opportunities that will work appear to be well worth it.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

Search for stanley blower mods...

They are about $50 bit the are LOUD...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

I am gonna paste and copy a discussion from another thread....

I helps illustrate why some of us believe that a single cola SOG can only be beat by a VERT single cola SOG...

Sorry for the hijack... 




trouble9039 said:


> Is lollipoping worth it? I just grow out my full clones so it is like little plant's! Could someone explain how to do it and when should I trim them down?





bugsrnme said:


> first off........fdd said gypsy had a "very nice grow" everyone. so, look out for the ego trip.
> 
> it's what happened to me! al was all.....polishin my balls one day and it went straight to my head. hell i'm still recovering
> 
> ...





GypsyBush said:


> My buddy claims to like the EXTRA ounce or so he gets by NOT PRUNING...
> 
> I argue with him... but I have never been able to prove to him that I get that ounce up top...
> 
> ...





bugsrnme said:


> AMEN BROTHER!!!!!! sing it from the mountaintops





GypsyBush said:


> Yeah... but you started by being all WEED BARON and shit...
> 
> Here I am .. a year later and still calling myself a newb... notice a difference????
> 
> ...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 15, 2009)

Gypsy... I was only planning to use that one booster fan to cool the HPS, not for ventilation. I was going to get a can-fan/filter combo to take care of that. Is that still a no-go? The reason I think that it may work is that I'll only have about 6 feet of total ducting for that light.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for that tip on "stanley blower mods" I have seen those at wally world before. I guess that could be an option.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

The cooltube works with airflow...

I mean... one of thise fans will work better than none...

But you want something that can hold AT LEAST 150 cfm, after all the penalties from turbulence in the ducting, turns, length of the duct etc...

Those in duct boosters are meant to aid in long ducts, not as the primary driving force...

They are actually rated for the max cfm they allow to pass through them without resistance...

They just got no guts... you will not be happy...

But bro.. if YOU want to try it... go for it.. I guess you can always return it to HTG if it doesn't work...

But I say that the stanley blower is a much better "cheaper" option...

but boy! they are LOUD... almost like a vaccum cleaner...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hmm.... I wonder about using one of those fan-speed controllers? Perhaps just a voltage reducer to kick the sound level down. This thing is in my bedroom after all.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

it's got 3 settings...

and speed controllers are GREAT!!! but do not use a light bulb dimmer...

get the right stuff...

another thing that you can do is build a muffle box around the fan...

Just gotta make sure it doesn't get too hot...

And they're not THAT loud that you can;t stand it.. but... they were not designed to be quite.. just to move air.. and lots of it..


That would be my choice.. and eventually get a real 4" fan ( I suggested 6" before cause I thought something else) .. and have the stanley as a back up...

here are some of the info I could see right off the bat...

hope this helps..










https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/69842-home-cheapo-blower.html


scruffmcgruff said:


> Another note on the Stanley fan that I got
> 
> It's a variable 3 speed, high med lo settings
> 
> ...


























   

   

   


http://www.icmag.com/gallery/data/506/20660setup_001.jpg


> Yes, I left the window open a bit & covered it with r max sheeting. The blower draws from the window. pushes thru 6" duct. It's pushing air thru 3, 1K hydrofarm hoods. Then exhausts to the attic. The blower cools very well on 2 lights, the 3rd is a bit much but adequate. I can easily leave my hand on the 3rd light which is fairly warm but not hot at all. I installed the vents in these old model hydrofarm hoods and isn't the most efficient design by far.
> IMHO a stanley blower could easily cool two of the newer vented 1K hoods. Cool tubes would be even better.
> Dopest, here is a better pic for You












now....

just to be fair...


here is the one drwing that says I am wrong...

This dude believes in those booster fans...

I don't... maybe possibly, IF the temps outside the op are cool, and the ducting is straight and rigid... smooth as to not cause turbulence... and that is a maybe in my book...

But add a bend, or texture to the duct or warm temps to begin with... and I think it will flop..

I rather MAKE SURE ai will not have issues... even on the hot days...

But here is his drawing...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

and just as a reference...

I cooled my single 600 in my tent with a 4" 170cfm centrifugal... never had trouble...

Then I cooled 3x 600W with a 6" 440cfm centrifugal...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the options, Gypsy. They are nice to have. I'd rep you, but I need to spread some love before!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

no worries...

I hope I didn't clog your thread too bad...

Let me know if you want me to delete some of that crap....


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 15, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> no worries...
> 
> I hope I didn't clog your thread too bad...
> 
> Let me know if you want me to delete some of that crap....


It's all good. Treat this one like your picture depot. I don't mind the clutter... you should see my house.


----------



## roll420 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey diggity, you may as well just get a good fan the the first time and be done with it......it sucks to spend the money but its well worth it in the long run.....it must be reliable and quiet while still donig the job.....i have a TD-150mixvent on my 600 cooltube pulling through a can filter....it works fckin great.....it keeps it cool enough to where i can get the light about 10'' off the tops.....heres the best place to get it.....http://www.hvacquick.com/spfnconfig.php?fm=td.......you need this fan!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

S&P fans are among the BEST...


----------



## roll420 (Aug 15, 2009)

Srry screwed up the link.... http://www.hvacquick.com/spfnconfig.php?fm=td .....trust me you wont be dissapointed


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the link roll420! +rep


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 15, 2009)

Look what else I found at that same site (hvacquick.com)...

http://www.hvacquick.com/scfnconfig.php?fm=DS

Booster Fan Duct Thermostat
from Suncourt: $33.00


----------



## roll420 (Aug 15, 2009)

That thermostat is pretty nice...did not even see that......i have mine hooked up to a speed controler so i can adust it without messing with wires....20 bucks at harbor freight....check it out....just plug it in and you can go from off to high or anywhere in between!


----------



## roll420 (Aug 15, 2009)

forgot the link....im to blazed....hahaha http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=43060


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

roll420 said:


> .i have mine hooked up to a speed controler so i can adust it without messing with wires....20 bucks at harbor freight....check it out....just plug it in and you can go from off to high or anywhere in between!


same one I have...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Look what else I found at that same site (hvacquick.com)...
> 
> http://www.hvacquick.com/scfnconfig.php?fm=DS
> 
> ...


Not sure how good those are...

I paid $25 locally for this one... it's a cooling/heating thermostat...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

and this is the fan I used to cool the 600HPS in my homemade tent...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm curious about how much you spent making that DIY tent. I had constructed one out of PVC and plastic sheeting, but by the time I had bought all the supplies I spent over $60. That's why I bought the tent this time around.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

I think I spent $50 to make it...

But altogether it cost me a grand to set it up... and I had enough change for an ice cream...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh man... I just got some _diggityDANK_ and I wish I had a good enough camera to show it. Whoever grew this stuff knows what he's doing. I wish I could +rep him! Nice big swollen calyxes, tons of resin, sweet smelling. This is the stuff that I don't really mind paying $120 for 1/4oz.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 16, 2009)

One of my roommates scored me a pretty kickass fan from where he works. It's 110v/17W... and this little thing moves some air! Giving it a test run right now to see how she does.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice...

But when you invited me here, I hope you were ready for my "devil's advocate" position on things... 

Just as a comparison...

110v/17w = 0.15 amps

The 4" fan I used in my light pulls 0.8 amps x 110v = 88w

And that doesn't take into account the fact that it is an axial vs a centrifugal...

It might work...

But I have a sneaky suspicion that it might not be enough for the hot days...

Just saying... not trying to jinx anything...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 16, 2009)

I get it Gypsy, this is only for the time being with the CFLs I am using right now. I have 4x26W 6500K and 2x42W 2700K. They still get plenty hot. But... it's time to go and check temps... it's been almost an hour since I put that fan up.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 16, 2009)

Haha! Sweet! This thing actually dropped the temp from 83F to 81F and I finally have my fan back to keep _me_ cool!

I'll be sure to check it every hour until lights out at 3am just to be sure that it is doing the job.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

nice dude...

in the end THAT is what matters...

regardless of what anyone says...

the temperature gage does not lie...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> nice dude...
> 
> in the end THAT is what matters...
> 
> ...


Very true, my friend. Very true.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 17, 2009)

Temps got down to 79 in the tent. I'm confident in that little bugger for the meantime. Yay!!! I have my fan back, no more sweating in bed!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 17, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> ... I have my fan back, no more sweating in bed!



Yuck...

I LOVE AK...

It's 41F right now... I sleep with blankets...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 17, 2009)

LOL... for a second I was thinking "I'm not growing any AK, wtf are you talking about?"


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 17, 2009)

I have seen snow 11 times since the 4th of July...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have seen snow 3 times in my life. One of those was in Cloudcroft, NM.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 17, 2009)

I have seen snow EVERY month of the year for the last 10 years +...

But it usually melts... 

Unless it's one of the* 9 months of winter...* then it stays...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 17, 2009)

My pale ass should be up there in AK. The sun and I don't get along well.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 17, 2009)

Update for August 17, 2009.

Girls are looking pretty good. They're both in need of some nitrogen so I added 5mL of FloraMicro (5-0-1) to the reservoir. Hopefully they'll pick that green back up within the next day or two.

pH is holding steady right under 6.0 and the new fan is working very well.

Now for some photos...

Violet on the left and Emerald on the right:







Roots:







Violet:







Emerald:







Emerald's yellowing fan leaves:


----------



## howak47 (Aug 17, 2009)

lookin great man !!!! yea they will get the green back iam sure !!! keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the encouraging words, howak!


----------



## cph (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm glad you got your fan back!! I hate sleeping like that. I'm in agreement, the girls will recover fine. Keep us posted.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok guys, I have come to a decision. 

I am not going to buy the 600W HPS... yet. I'm just going to wait until next month instead of depleting my bank account and having to play catch-up over the next two weeks to make rent. For once, I'm going to do the responsible thing.

I'm also leaning towards not cloning this batch and waiting to do the perpetual until I have a separate veg chamber to do it in.

So, for now, I'm gonna go FIM these bitches.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 18, 2009)

Here is a ballast that I think may actually be the perfect "homegrower" ballast...

http://www.plantitearth.com/whats-hot/nextgen-electronic-ballast.aspx

I like the "multi outlets"... mh/hps... 110v/220v...

But I must say I REALLY REALLY LIKE THE DUAL WATTAGE 400w/600w...


There's plenty of times when a 400 is enough to start.. and switch to 600 to finish...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 18, 2009)

Damn... that thing is boss.

Pics of the FIMing to come, just need to upload.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 18, 2009)

Sorry about the photo quality, camera phone is all I have. At least I have a microSD slot!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 18, 2009)

Great news! I just got a free TDS meter from my roommate too! Tap water is right around what I thought it was (~350ppm) and once through a brita filter gets it down to just over ~120ppm and I'm running it through for a third pass right now to see what I can get it down to.

It seems I'll be mixing a new batch of nutes too... considering I am at 2400ppm in the res!!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 18, 2009)

Days of 18/6 : 25
Days of 12/12 : 0
ppm : ~890
pH : ~5.8

Mixed a new batch of nute soup for the girls. Recipes goes like this:

2 gallons water, 12.5mL Gro, 7.5mL Micro, 2.5mL Bloom, 1/4 tsp epsom salt.

Note: don't let anyone tell you to use 1tsp/gal of epsom salts or you will see ludicrous ppm numbers!


----------



## roll420 (Aug 19, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Ok guys, I have come to a decision.
> 
> I am not going to buy the 600W HPS... yet. I'm just going to wait until next month instead of depleting my bank account and having to play catch-up over the next two weeks to make rent. For once, I'm going to do the responsible thing.
> 
> ...


Yea its deff a good idea to make sure you pay the rent on time when you got sht going, ya know, their looking good by the way!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 21, 2009)

lookin good man keep it up


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 21, 2009)

Two weeks ago:







Today (14 days later):







Here's Violet who is already showing preflowers (wish I could show ya):







And here's Emerald who has yet to show preflowers:







And the new TDS-4 from HM Digital:


----------



## howak47 (Aug 21, 2009)

Dig they are lookin great man!! keep up the good work !!!!!


----------



## cph (Aug 22, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Two weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking great DD!! Pre-flowers already, lets hope for the same thing out of Emerald soon!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 26, 2009)

Days of 18/6 : 31
Days of 12/12 : 0
ppm : 1890
pH : ~5.8

Well guys, here we are. Exactly a month since these beans sprouted. Two out of 6 have made it this far.

Got some goodies today... new digital thermometer/hygrometer, a couple of new airstones, another timer, and I even made some foam collars to use with my netpots for the attack of the clones. Oh yeah, I got some fresh razor blades and H202 for the hack-job. We'll soon see if I can keep my 100% clone survival rate in DWC with tap water and a little hydrogen peroxide.

Also... I have a candidate for a mother cabinet. Just some cheap-o particle board bookshelf. All I need is a can of flat white spray paint, some heavy plastic sheeting, velcro strips, and a fan or two. I already have the lighting once I order the HPS within the next 2 weeks or so. Until then I have some 20" 20 watt tube flouro's that I can use.

Pics!

The thermo:







The collars:







The veg box:







The Plants:



















And a failed attempt to show the preflowers:


----------



## howak47 (Aug 26, 2009)

lookin damn good man !!!! that will work for a nice little veg box I really need to make sumthing like that !!!!!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks, Howak.

I think I'll get a can or two of paint on my lunch break tomorrow. And look for something to use as a tub for the eventual mother plant. That 3 gallon tub fits perfectly, but it's quite obvious you can't get two of them on the same shelf. Maybe I can find a can of kitty litter on the cheap at wally world that will be a good size.


----------



## howak47 (Aug 27, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Thanks, Howak.
> 
> I think I'll get a can or two of paint on my lunch break tomorrow. And look for something to use as a tub for the eventual mother plant. That 3 gallon tub fits perfectly, but it's quite obvious you can't get two of them on the same shelf. Maybe I can find a can of kitty litter on the cheap at wally world that will be a good size.


yea man get dat thing painted ready to see it up and running


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 29, 2009)

Well... I have painted the new cabinet with one can of white primer and one can of flat white. I need to get another can or two as I am not satisfied with the coverage.

Took six clones yesterday on my break from work. Three from Emerald, and three from Violet. They're looking happy so far in their jacuzzi, not wilting at all. 

I must stress the importance of having _very sharp_ instruments when taking cuttings. I use a new straight razor, fresh out of the box to take cuttings. The cleaner the cut, the less chance of air getting in through the cut and preventing water uptake.

I'm confident I will keep my 100% clone survival score with this batch. But I must remember not to get complacent!

Anyway, sorry I don't have any pics to share, between work and psycho women I haven't had the time nor the inclination to do any photography. I'll get some pics up on my next day off.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 31, 2009)

All righty then! Finally good some super dank again which gave me drive enough to finish my clone/mother box. But where is it?







There it is! (note the astroglide next to my spurs cap, a little dab on the nozzles of airstones, valves, etc. keeps the tubes from sticking... also good for manual pleasure LOL)







Here are the little babies before the move to their new although temporary home.













And here are the big girls... The FIM job didn't take quite as well on Emerald on the left. Violet was hard to find the "top" so I got it right on that one.







Anyway fellas... everything is finally starting to come along. I am hoping to have the funds for my HPS within the next two weeks.

But I'm not waiting to flower until I get the HPS. As soon as the clones root, I will move four of them back into the tent and then flip the lights in the clonebox to 12/12 to see what I've got. I should be seeing roots in the next 4-5 days.

I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cph (Aug 31, 2009)

Well done!!

Every one looks happy!

I'm glad you got some dank, diggity..


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah, the shitty part about getting the green was that I had to go outside of my normal circle. But I found a better guy to do business with. He has better stuff and he charges less. Juve (pronounced hoo-vay) will be getting my business from now on.

The good part about it is that it has been DRY DRY DRY around these parts for quite a while. If it stays like this, that means I'm gonna charge more, LOL!

Oh, and from previous experience... I am 90% sure that Violet is a girl.


----------



## cph (Aug 31, 2009)

Right on. I like meeting new people. It can be nerve racking though. I moved to the city about 2 years ago. Over an hour away from most people I know. I've met a few different people in that time. I finally met a guy I've been talking about 8 months now. I've never had to wait on him, and get pretty good deals on mids.

I keep forgetting that she has already shown pre-flowers.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 31, 2009)

One of my guys has been dropped from my call list. His phone was off for three days. 

He calls me today and says, "I was in jail."

Never calling that guy again, lol.


----------



## cph (Aug 31, 2009)

I've been there!

After a couple of days of him not answering his phone. I went to his house to hear that he had been arrested. The fkd up part is how. We lived in the country, they were in the nearest city, not a big one. They got pulled over and the cop said he smelled weed and wanted to search the car. So he jumped out of the back seat and ran. About 3 blocks away, a girl sitting at a stop sign saw him running from the cop and pulled out and hit him!! They only found what he had in his pockets. when he was cuffed in the cruiser he pulled out the oz of coke (don't tough the shit my self) in his sock, and stuffed in the back of the front seat with his foot. They found and charged him with it anyway. That was about 2 months before I moved, got smoke from him for 4 or 5 years. But haven't talked to him since.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep... we can't afford to hang around with people entangled with the law with our hobby.


----------



## (Butters) (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey Diggity. In using that dwc set up for a cloner...when you take a cutting, are you supposed to put the bottom of the cut stem actually in the water or just leave it slightly above the water level? Can't find this info anywhere and I'm trying to use my aerogarden to clone and I realized that I have no clue as to the answer.

Looks like the girls are really coming along now man. Very nice.

-Butters


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 2, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> Hey Diggity. In using that dwc set up for a cloner...when you take a cutting, are you supposed to put the bottom of the cut stem actually in the water or just leave it slightly above the water level? Can't find this info anywhere and I'm trying to use my aerogarden to clone and I realized that I have no clue as to the answer.
> 
> Looks like the girls are really coming along now man. Very nice.
> 
> -Butters


I keep my cuttings submerged by about 3/4 of an inch.


----------



## epixbud (Sep 2, 2009)

Good day there diggitydank420, i wandered thro your journal, keep it up!

get more pics up tho will ya! lol, I like watching things Grow! 





............................... 

See me grow https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/107075-ak-47-x-super-silver-44.html#post3005146
See my DIY https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/212657-all-one-diy-aero-cloner.html

...............................


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 2, 2009)

epixbud said:


> Good day there diggitydank420, i wandered thro your journal, keep it up!
> 
> get more pics up tho will ya! lol, I like watching things Grow!
> 
> ...


You're right, I should take more pics. I'll go snap a few right now.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok, so it's been a few hours since I said I'd go take some photos. Which I did actually do right then. But then I got a text saying someone has "Jack Hair." Do I need any?

Need... no. But I'll take 7 grams anyway since I'm current on my bills and now I have some really good bud to last me the next 2-3 weeks if I ration properly! Yay!

I'm so fucking stoned right now, but if you do not possess patience, you are in the wrong hobby. Sorry for the delays, here are my bitches....

We have Violet on the left, and Emerald on the right.







Here they are from the side. Notice how the FIM took on Violet and not so well on Emerald. 













Emmy before she got pinched:







And after a pinch and a twist we have this







These kids are drinking about 2 quarts a day and I have been adding zero nutes. PPM just keeps going up as the water level goes down, so I just dose it with pH'd tap water and. It was at 2100ppm at noon today, added two quarts of water and brought it down to 1700ppm. They look to be very happy. And so am I.

Violet is getting so bushy, I decided to trim off the old crusty fan leaves that were a result of pH being too high. She's much prettier now.







Clones are chillin in their tub. The clone in the front left and the one in the rear right will probably be the best of the batch.







Anyway... I can't really string thoughts together into coherent sentences at the moment, so I am gonna take a break from this and wait for thoughts and comments....

Keep it green fools!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 2, 2009)

lookin good man


----------



## (Butters) (Sep 3, 2009)

Goddamn man! Look at the size of those leaves Diggity! Got some rainforest shit going on in there. Very nice indeed.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, it is now day 42 of this grow.

It has been eight days since I took the six clones and they are not yet showing any signs of roots. I forgot to leave a fan blowing on the blanket on a really hot day and the water in the res got mucho warm... not good.

Since I finally have a couple of days off of work, I went to Radio Shack and picked up a 4 inch AC fan (85cfm) and bolted it up to the back of the cab. Heat is no longer an issue and the clones aren't dead by any means. So I'll give them 2 or 3 more days before I start a new batch.

But there is very good news!!!

Emerald has hit puberty and she's showing nice little white hairs on her preflowers.

Violet is developing more slowly, but I think that may have to do with the successful FIM I performed on it.

So, I at least know for sure now that I will have a harvest within the next 9-12 weeks.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds great man, keep us posted


----------



## cph (Sep 6, 2009)

Good luck with the clones.

WOOHOO for Emerald!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 7, 2009)

Holyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy shit...

It is crazy bitch city at my house tonight!

My roommate's chick is fucking _psycho!!!_ 

I made the mistake of going out with them tonight and I finally got completely fed up with her no job, three kid-having, pill-popping, alcoholic, white trash ass.

So I do the more polite thing and just leave the area. I go to play "Castle Bandits" on the Megatouch. Then the bitch decides she needs to come and apologize for her behavior, but that's kinda like "crying wolf," it only works a few times before it starts losing value. I proceed to illuminate her on that idea... the look on her face was precious, I should have taken a pic to share with you guys.

Anyway... now I have the utmost pleasure of hearing this psycho chick scream at the top of her lungs through 3 walls and I need to vent so it is on you guys now...

Any psycho bitches in your recent?


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 7, 2009)

You should have meet my ex-wife. She was the queen of the psycho bitches. When she died (in a house fire) my brother went around the house singing "ding dong the witch is dead" You know, from the Wizard of OZ. As for the cloning, I've read, and had better luck with the bottom of the stalk above the water line. Said something about rot on the bottom if it is under water. But you need enough air bubbles to keep popping to spray them. I don't do it that way now though. I use the small round Stonewool brand and just put them in the tray they came with. I don't use gel or powder, I make a mix of stuff in the water I use and have 100% success. Very simple. Around 10-14 days to show roots. I like it that way, nothing to plug in but a small light and I do about 20 at a time lately. I need to do another batch soon.


----------



## (Butters) (Sep 7, 2009)

Psycho bitches...nothing a tranq dart or two can't fix.

-Butters


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 7, 2009)

My roommate finally got tired of it and booted her ass out of the house. She then proceeded to break our front window and started screaming "rape."

That's when we called the cops. 

So all in all, this has been a really shitty two days off of work.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 7, 2009)

damn man they are lookin great!!! those are sum fucin huge leaves keep up the good work!!!


----------



## cph (Sep 7, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> My roommate finally got tired of it and booted her ass out of the house. She then proceeded to break our front window and started screaming "rape."
> 
> That's when we called the cops.
> 
> So all in all, this has been a really shitty two days off of work.


Damnit man!! We were just talking about people like her! I hope thats the end of it.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 7, 2009)

cph said:


> Damnit man!! We were just talking about people like her! I hope thats the end of it.


Yeah, me too. But, she doesn't have a car and lives 30 miles across town. So I'm not too worried about her coming back. And Derek is filing a restraining order against her. Had photos taken of him by the cops and everything.

But on the garden side of things...

Those clones were dumped. They had slime at the bottom of their stems and one had mold on it, so I took 6 more off of only Emerald. They are much bigger cuttings than the last ones and I spent a bit more time making sure they were cut properly.

I also lowered the level of the water in the cloning tub so that the stems are no longer submerged. Although I do have an airstone on each side of the tub so the stems are getting a nice misting from the bubbles. I also have heat under control in that cabinet, it runs between 82-85F now with the blanket down. I also added a humidity dome which is simply my original 3gallon tub that was clear and placed upside down on the cloner. A few big holes on the sides make sure things don't get clammy in there.

Anyway, like I said before, as soon as I have a rooted batch of clones, 12/12 will begin.

Here's to making some dough in the next four days so I can finally get my HPS dammit!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 9, 2009)

for security reasons this thread is closed until further notice.... thanks for following


----------



## howak47 (Sep 11, 2009)

whats goin on man?????


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok... everything is back to normal, almost. Still need to have that window fixed, so there goes getting the HPS this month. 

That's ok though, because yesterday I went and got a 6-pack of 26watt 2700K's from Mao-Mart to help things along until I get the HPS. Which may have to wait until after I get proper ventilation and odor control... 

...it's getting musky in here, smells like a skunk dipped in diesel fuel.

Anyway... back to the girls. 

Yes, I said _girls_. As in multiple. Violet has just grown her first set of pistils. 

PPMs are at 1800, ph is rock solid at 5.9. Once these girls drink half their res I'm switching over to the flowering mix of nutes with a healthy dose of koolbloom. That should be within the next two days or so.

Oh yeah, the new batch of cuttings, all from Emerald, are doing much better than the last batch. That fan made all the difference in the world. Also, the airstones got a good wet-grinding and are producing much more air than before, so it's misty under the lid now.

PICS:

Family Photo:







Temp/humidity with all 292 watts of CFLs 







Sisters:






Violet:







Emerald:







Clones and root nubbies:












This photo does not show how fucking bright it really is in there:











Anyway... I need to start looking for a tub that will fit next to my 3 gallon tubs in that clone box so I can keep a mommy in there.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 12, 2009)

lookin damn good man !!! keep up the good work


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2009)

Everything is running smoothly, keep it up, I made my last design off of your thread, cant wait till i can get another one up and running

Nice to have some pics too, fuc that bitch haha, sue her ass, have her pay for the damn window


----------



## bigbrew (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey I was getting that slime on clones in the past and found I needed to seal the container of light leaks, especially in a bubble cloner. Wrap it it foil or paint it to make sure.

Also run some h202 in the bbl cloner or spring for house and garden root excellerator, thats the shit.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 12, 2009)

bigbrew said:


> Hey I was getting that slime on clones in the past and found I needed to seal the container of light leaks, especially in a bubble cloner. Wrap it it foil or paint it to make sure.
> 
> Also run some h202 in the bbl cloner or spring for house and garden root excellerator, thats the shit.


The slime is no longer there since I have temps under control in there. I have 3x26W 6500K in that cab and it sits at 82 degrees. And I have been using H2o2. But thanks for chiming in, bro!


----------



## bigbrew (Sep 12, 2009)

I just got ahold of that root excellerator and believe me its nuts. Very concentrated so its actually not that expensive per dose. But it works as a root rot preventative as well as cures existing cases. Impressed me.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 12, 2009)

Everything looks pretty fucking good to me...

Nice and healthy...!!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you, thank you.

What's messed up is how unprecise I am about mixing nutes and controlling pH. I just pour straight from the bottle. I have and idea of how much I need for each gallon of water, so I just eyeball it now. 

I can't wait for that to backfire on me. But I didn't check the package when I bought the pH kit and some asshole had poked a hole in the bag and took the measured 1mL dropper out of it. Using 1/4tsp measuring spoons is impossible with my shaky hands, so fuck it.

But it works.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2009)

haha i almost lost my lil dropper today, was fucin pissed in haze, i smoked right after, then i found it


----------



## roll420 (Sep 13, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Thank you, thank you.
> 
> What's messed up is how unprecise I am about mixing nutes and controlling pH. I just pour straight from the bottle. I have and idea of how much I need for each gallon of water, so I just eyeball it now.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you've had some drama going on lately.....thats how sht goes though....
Hows everything going?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 13, 2009)

Everything is going pretty well. 

Acutally... I may have a 400w HPS tomorrow. My friend that got me into growing just moved and won't be using his for a while. So we're gonna swap lights for about 5-8 weeks. I give him my CFL fixture to get his going and he gives me his HPS so I can get blooming.

Hopefully I will have pics under a "new sun" tomorrow.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 14, 2009)

Look at those _mothafuckin roots!!!






_


----------



## roll420 (Sep 14, 2009)

They would love the 400hps!!!! O'yea and nice roots!!!!!Big roots=Big Budz


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice man, cant wait to see this take off


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 14, 2009)

My homeboy just dropped off the light about an hour ago. It's a Hydrofarm 400W HPS all-in-one grow light so the ballast will be in the tent also. Let's hope I can control the heat.

Also I have that batch of flowering nutes mixed up and ready to go at 1760ppm and I'll gradually increase the ppm until the show some burn.
Lights on in about 6 hours... will post pics then.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 14, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> My homeboy just dropped off the light about an hour ago. It's a Hydrofarm 400W HPS all-in-one grow light so the ballast will be in the tent also. Let's hope I can control the heat.
> 
> Also I have that batch of flowering nutes mixed up and ready to go at 1760ppm and I'll gradually increase the ppm until the show some burn.
> Lights on in about 6 hours... will post pics then.


SOUNDS GOOD MAN CANT WAIT TO SEE IT UP AND RUNNIN!!!!NICE ROOTS IN THE PIC ALSO!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hydrofarm Sunburst 400 watt high pressure sodium is now in place...

oops, forgot to rotate before upload... tough shit, turn yo heads, bitches!









So I have an HPS now... only problem is the ballast is attached to it, so temps have jumped up to between 85-95F. I've been playing with opening and closing flaps in different combinations to find the best venting. What I have now keeps it under 90F, so it'll do for now. I have another little 4.5" AC fan, but no drill to modify my spare 4" flange to accept it. But I may just let it simmer for now.

All six of the new cuttings are showing some decent roots, with a few that have explosive root growth (I think I found a mother).






















Here's a better pic of the girls outside of the tent... that HPS makes funky lines on the camera:


----------



## cph (Sep 16, 2009)

Looking good!! Everything seems to be going smoothly now!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 16, 2009)

cph said:


> Looking good!! Everything seems to be going smoothly now!!


Thank you, kind sir. Much obliged.

Anyway, we are now 9 days into 12/12 for Emerald and Violet.

In another 18 days, Emmy's clones get moved into the tent and I'll take 6 more clones from Violet, or three from each.

My stress level is finally dropping over this.


----------



## dizzyup (Sep 16, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Hydrofarm Sunburst 400 watt high pressure sodium is now in place...


 you can take the housing apart and remove the ballast. get some 12/2 wire and some wire nuts and tape. locate the two wires that power the bulb, disconnect them and splice the length of 12/2 wire in between them. tape the nuts after securing the wires together. done. you can remot locate the hot ballast outside your room. I did this with mine and my temps never go above 80F.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 16, 2009)

AUDIT THE FED WOOOOHOOOO .. that will bring this piece of shit business to its knees.. or at least begin to


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 16, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> AUDIT THE FED WOOOOHOOOO .. that will bring this piece of shit business to its knees.. or at least begin to


290 co-sponsors (2/3 majority) in the house as of today! Same day as the release of Ron Paul's End the Fed book! 

It's funny how Ben Bernanke comes out and says "oh yeah, the recession is pretty much over." Just about the time we're about to audit that despicable organization!


----------



## customcloset (Sep 17, 2009)

Vote Ron Paul !!! 


Love the grow... The girls are looking gooood... 

CC


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 17, 2009)

customcloset said:


> Vote Ron Paul !!!
> 
> 
> Love the grow... The girls are looking gooood...
> ...


Welcome to my journal, customcloset! Ron Paul supporters are _always_ welcome here!


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 17, 2009)

ron paul is gettin my vote on this next election lol sorry for hijackin ur journal... theres only one thing i like more then growing... and thats ron paul and his beliefs


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 17, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> ron paul is gettin my vote on this next election lol sorry for hijackin ur journal... theres only one thing i like more then growing... and thats ron paul and his beliefs


The promotion of constitutionalist values is also welcomed on this thread!


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 18, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> The promotion of constitutionalist values is also welcomed on this thread!


Then I'm subscribed! LOL 

I just searched Ron Paul, and found your journal


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 18, 2009)

Right, so my roomie hooked me up with another AC fan, but this time I went to Lowe's and got a 6" end cap and a 6"-4" reducer.

I used some tin snips to cut a hole in the 6" cap for the fan and then mounted the fan to that. 

I should have taken some photos along the way to show how I did it, but too bad.

Anyway, here's the finished product which has dropped temps to 85F on average, which is fine by me.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 18, 2009)

The plants look super healthy dude, you know what you are doing so I can't offer any advice haha. Also, nice job on that fan in the above post, neat work


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 18, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> The plants look super healthy dude, you know what you are doing so I can't offer any advice haha. Also, nice job on that fan in the above post, neat work


Yeah, it looks nice and neat. My cut-up hands don't agree!!!

Welcome to my journal, Tom.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey, im trying to make the exact same thing... i have the 6in to 4 in reducer for my 400 hps light... but dont know where to get the fan.. does radio shack sell them?




diggitydank420 said:


> Right, so my roomie hooked me up with another AC fan, but this time I went to Lowe's and got a 6" end cap and a 6"-4" reducer.
> 
> I used some tin snips to cut a hole in the 6" cap for the fan and then mounted the fan to that.
> 
> ...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes... Radio Shack sells these fans. They run about $20 for 12V DC (which actually has a higher CFM rating than the 120V AC fan) and $25 for the 120V AC. I went with the AC just because I didn't have a 12V power supply, which are not cheap.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 18, 2009)

Is the fan made so i can splice a wall adapter and tap it to the fan? Or, do i simply plug it into the fan


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 18, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Is the fan made so i can splice a wall adapter and tap it to the fan? Or, do i simply plug it into the fan


Yeah, you'll have to splice it into a wall adapter. But it's super easy.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 18, 2009)

sweet... im goin to check in on this weekend... so i need an adapter, tape, and fan?


----------



## cph (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice fan!! Reminds me of the fans I have in the closet at work. Dell sent us the wrong fan twice. I never thought about using them. I'm sure nobody but me even knows they are there. They would probably work perfect for venting my veg area!! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## cph (Sep 18, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> sweet... im goin to check in on this weekend... so i need an adapter, tape, and fan?


Tape is fine, but if you can get some wire nuts or crimped connecters for a little peace of mind. IMO


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 18, 2009)

cool cool.. thanks man


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, I have nuts and bolts securing the fan to the endcap... the tape is there simply to seal the the outside so that the fan is pulling as much heat out as it can.

Temperature is down to 84F now. Sweet.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 18, 2009)

how loud is it?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 18, 2009)

It makes a little noise, but nothing outrageous.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 19, 2009)

Just a reminder guys... fire your congressmen!


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 19, 2009)

fire all congress except ron paul.. hes the only good one im familiar with


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 21, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Well, I have nuts and bolts securing the fan to the endcap... the tape is there simply to seal the the outside so that the fan is pulling as much heat out as it can.
> 
> Temperature is down to 84F now. Sweet.


Nice job! I cut the heck out of myself making one of these too! lol It didn't draw as much air as I thought it would, so I just hung it in the garden to circulate the air, and the duct keeps the leaves out of the fan blades, which is nice. 



diggitydank420 said:


> Just a reminder guys... fire your congressmen!





greenearth5 said:


> fire all congress except ron paul.. hes the only good one im familiar with


Vote the bums out! lol


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for the rep and for stopping by, greencross!


----------



## 7uckytoker (Sep 21, 2009)

Very Nice setup congrats with the new clones and crazy root growth. I dont know if you have tried this but my uncle taught me a long time ago. with the 45deg cut on the bottom of the clone put like 4-6 minor slashes up the stock and it will root like 40% faster than normal. I usually use a rooting hormone but the slashes work hella good. Anyways Im Scribbbzzled. And what size tent did you get from HTG?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 21, 2009)

7uckytoker said:


> Very Nice setup congrats with the new clones and crazy root growth. I dont know if you have tried this but my uncle taught me a long time ago. with the 45deg cut on the bottom of the clone put like 4-6 minor slashes up the stock and it will root like 40% faster than normal. I usually use a rooting hormone but the slashes work hella good. Anyways Im Scribbbzzled. And what size tent did you get from HTG?


Yup... I already do that! Three little slices up both sides of the stem.


----------



## 7uckytoker (Sep 22, 2009)

VERYYY NIIICE (BORAT STYLE) And what size tent is it?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 22, 2009)

The tent is 36"x22"x64"


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 23, 2009)

Time for an update, I guess..

Day 59 from seed. For Emerald and Violet, it is day 16 of 12/12

I have been doing some supercropping on the ladies, they have bud sites _everywhere!!!_ I wish I had a better camera, because this HPS + my phone don't work too well. Here's a pic of them anyway.







My veg cab is full now. The six clones taken last week on the left and six new ones I took the night before last. How did I get both of those tubs in there? Easy... I cut off the handles with tin snips!








The 2 week old clones move into the tent on Monday.












And here's the six new clones (all taken from Violet)


----------



## 7uckytoker (Sep 23, 2009)

Very Nice Job. Lookin Good Keep it up. Cant wait till i move so i can start mine. But very nice.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 23, 2009)

Lookin great man, i learned alot off your 3 gal tutorial

perfect


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 24, 2009)

lookin good


----------



## goofygolfer (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow i just read through the whole g. j. Nice set up everything looks great . There so much good info i have no noob questions . I wish i was able to do like you man . Keep up the good work + rep


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 27, 2009)

goofygolfer said:


> Wow i just read through the whole g. j. Nice set up everything looks great . There so much good info i have no noob questions . I wish i was able to do like you man . Keep up the good work + rep


Thanks for stopping by and welcome to RIU, goofygolfer!

Thanks for the rep but seriously, this is only my second grow. I'm still a noob myself. I'll help you as best I can with any questions you may have. But your best option would be to first search the forums and try to find the answer on your own. If that doesn't work, start a thread. First few responses will usually be inflammatory, but you'll eventually get your answers.

Anyway... welcome to the forums and keep it green.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 27, 2009)

lookin damn good man keep it up!!!!! those clones look nice n healthy to i just posted sum new pics on my sourkush thread u should check em out +REP

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/224694-chitownsmoke-sour-d-x-budda-74.html


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 27, 2009)

I'll post an update on Wednesday... my next day off of work.

Until then... GO HORNS GO!!! Still #2. I guess we'll have to wait for Florida to lose. But at least I found this...


----------



## goofygolfer (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks ddank , but i 'm doing as you suggested and doing a lot more research. I m looking at (G13 labs) ppp,(greenhouse) trainwreck.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 28, 2009)

goofygolfer said:


> Thanks ddank , but i 'm doing as you suggested and doing a lot more research. I m looking at (G13 labs) ppp,(greenhouse) trainwreck.


Good for you, chief. But like I said... I'll try to help you as best I can.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 1, 2009)

Here's my update a day late and a dollar short.

The first batch of clones was moved into the tent to start budding on Sunday night, although only five made it to the tent. One stayed behind in the veg chamber for maternal duties.

Emerald and Violet are struggling. I overfed them pretty badly. PPM was over 2500!

Note to self... don't mix a batch of nutes after a six pack of Heineken.

They got a leaching with Clearex for an hour yesterday and are back on their original diet of about 1200ppm. They are budding, but very anemic growth. Hopefully they will recover (fingers crossed.)

The 5 clones of Emerald have grown quite a bit in the past 4 days. They are LOVING the HPS! And their roots are beautiful.

The 6 clones that I took from violet have started to root and their pots have been filled with hydroton. For a while it looked like a few of them weren't going to make it, but they all pulled through.

Anyway, here's some pics...

Emerald 2.0 (funny, she topped herself... wasn't me)






The Violet clones (one will be put on mother duty):







Root porn from the 5 clones in the flower tent:







Family photo, notice how poor Emerald and Violet on the right are doing not so well 







Here's a pic of V&E outside the tent for a better view:


----------



## (Butters) (Oct 1, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Note to self... don't mix a batch of nutes after a six pack of Heineken.


...........

In all fairness Diggity, this was not covered in any grow FAQ I have read yet.

This should be a sticky. 

On a slightly related topic, I wonder what the ppm of heineken is anyway? 

-Butters


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 1, 2009)

Good question... next time I get a sixer, I'll have to find that out.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 1, 2009)

Lookin good man, loving the root porn, my prayers go out for V&E


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 2, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3170311]Lookin good man, loving the root porn, my prayers go out for V&E [/QUOTE]

OH! Too bad! 

Sorry to see this update, but maybe they'll bounce back without much harm.


----------



## cph (Oct 2, 2009)

I hope V&E make it through.

Just watch heimies, you may think you can see straight,, but probably not.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 2, 2009)

cph said:


> I hope V&E make it through.
> 
> Just watch heimies, you may think you can see straight,, but probably not.


CPH!!! What's the deal with your thread my man? Are you having issues?


----------



## cph (Oct 2, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> CPH!!! What's the deal with your thread my man? Are you having issues?


In a way... Sometimes you have no control over things that could alter your life. I'm still waiting to find out what will happen.

Hang loose. I'm about to reopen it.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 2, 2009)

cph said:


> In a way... Sometimes you have no control over things that could alter your life. I'm still waiting to find out what will happen.
> 
> Hang loose. I'm about to reopen it.


Right on, my man. I'm just glad to know you're okay.

Chances are that if anything, you'll get a knock at the door with Johnny Law asking to talk to you. Don't let them in and I'm sure you know what to do after that happens.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 3, 2009)

Good news, guys!

Emmy and Violet are starting to take a turn for the better. They are getting greener by the day and their roots are looking much better than three days ago. Although nowhere _near _as good as the roots on Emmy's clones. They are simply the most beautiful roots that I have seen in person.

I think the best thing that I did to help them was refurbishing the airstones. I scraped about a quarter inch off of the tops of the stones with a strong pocket knife (now a dull pocket knife). Lots of bubbles everywhere now. The fucked part about having to do it is that 2/5 of my airstones are less than a month old and they already had to be "resurfaced."

Anyway... wish I had more to tell you guys. And a better camera... I can't get shots worth a damn anywhere near that HPS.


----------



## cph (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm glad they're doing better!

Your avi makes me want to say GO Longhorns!!! Then I remember how they've made my Buckeye's look in the last few games, and I have to give you 1 of these! haha jk!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 3, 2009)

cph said:


> I'm glad they're doing better!
> 
> Your avi makes me want to say GO Longhorns!!! Then I remember how they've made my Buckeye's look in the last few games, and I have to give you 1 of these! haha jk!!


Speaking of the Buckeyes... way to get beat by a true freshman QB! jk

But in all seriousness... what happened to the Big Ten?


----------



## cph (Oct 3, 2009)

Good question.... I think they beat the shit out of each other all year and are running on empty by the end. They haven't truly competed outside the Big10 in a few years. I'm hoping for better results than last year, but I don't have my hopes to high. But we always have the Browns and Bangles to root for.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 3, 2009)

Well if it is any consolation I _do _remember the days of John Mackovick as head coach at Texas. I especially remember my dad yelling "fuck you Mackovick!" over and over at the games.

As good of a coach Jim Tressel is, it may be time for some new blood in Columbus.


----------



## cph (Oct 3, 2009)

Maybe it is. If it happens I hope it goes better then it did for Mich last year... I don't pay much attention to the politics of it all. I just like to watch football!! But that might be from living with football in OH. I played in school for a couple years, Then realized I didn't have the right last name to considered for a starting position. Even though when I was a freshman I was 6'1" just under 170 lbs and could throw on target 50 yards away. Oh well I'm happy as "hippie", as most people call me.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 3, 2009)

Shit man, as a fish I was 6'0" 195lbs. Believe it or not I played tennis, although the football coaches begged me to play. Too much practice and I wasn't that into football then. I went to two two-a-days and said "fuck that."

I'm a skinny pup now... 6'1" 175... it's crazy to weigh less than I did 16 years ago!


----------



## cph (Oct 3, 2009)

I was the always one the tallest and skinniest kids around. My best example is in 6th grade I was 5'6" and weighed in at a whopping 95lbs. I put on a little more weight as I got older but not ever much mass. By the time I graduated I was 6'4" and still about 170. I stayed like that until a few years ago when I took an "extended vacation" from my job, and spent a year installing and cleaning septic systems. Let me tell ya that a shitty job.


----------



## (Butters) (Oct 3, 2009)

cph said:


> my Buckeye's ...


.......... 

You're a cool dude cph....but F*** Ohio St. 


"Hail to the Victors Valiant Hail..."

P.S. I'm cool with Texas diggity. 

-Butters


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 3, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> ..........
> 
> You're a cool dude cph....but F*** Ohio St.
> 
> ...


Are you a Michigan fan? If that is so, you should hate Texas too... don't you remember the Rose Bowl of 2005?


----------



## cph (Oct 3, 2009)

It's all good (butters)!! The only reason I'm an OSU fan is because I was born and raised here. I'm not a die hard fan in anyway.

I actually live and work just a few minutes from MI. Work with a lot of people and have family there. A little history lesson for ya. In the 1800's the malitia's from OH and MI were going to fight over the area I live in "The Black Swamp". They both made it about half way and decided it wasn't worth it and turned around. Leaving the state border were it was. Hence the original "border battle".


----------



## (Butters) (Oct 3, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Are you a Michigan fan? If that is so, you should hate Texas too... don't you remember the Rose Bowl of 2005?


I'm still recovering from that game! 


cph said:


> A little history lesson for ya. In the 1800's the malitia's from OH and MI were going to fight over the area I live in "The Black Swamp". They both made it about half way and decided it wasn't worth it and turned around. Leaving the state border were it was. Hence the original "border battle".


Good stuff 

-Butters


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 3, 2009)

im a missouri university fan but we keep gettin our ass wooped by texas a&m


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 11, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> im a missouri university fan but we keep gettin our ass wooped by texas a&m


LOL, you had to be crying Thursday night going into the 4th with a 12-0 lead and then losing 27-12.

ANYWAY.... UPDATE TIME!!!

Here's Emmy and Violet at about 4.5 weeks into 12/12... I'm not expecting a great yield off of them 














And here's the five clones of Emerald at about 1.5 weeks of 12/12 













And here's the mommies (Emmy mom on the left and Violet on the right)







And here's 4 clones of Violet to go into 12/12 a week from tomorrow







The whole vegbox


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 12, 2009)

It looks like my three week window to get clones rooted and veg them is just about perfect. The clones are almost hitting the lights exactly 3 weeks since cutting them from momma.

This third batch is gonna have to go in today, one week early. And by the time next monday rolls around there should be plenty of cuttings available on the moms.

This is really starting to become work though.


----------



## cph (Oct 12, 2009)

To bad about E & V.. The clones are looking great though!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 12, 2009)

cph said:


> To bad about E & V.. The clones are looking great though!!


Yep... too bad. I tried one more thing though. The roots of both plants were just a tangled mess (and tangled to each other). Emerald had an explosion of new root growth about 5 days ago, Violet did not. So, I decided to trim the bottom halves of both their root systems off and added some root stimulator to the res. 

The root mass was so tangled there was no way the plants were getting what they needed. In fact, once I started pulling it all apart everything in the middle of the mass was brown.

This doesn't look like it will be an issue with the clones. Their root systems are so much smaller than E&V. And I also pull them out of the res once a day to keep them from getting tangled.

Violet is putting some new whites out now, so all should be well.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok, so for the past few posts I have had Emerald and Violet's well-being confused. Emerald is the one doing so poorly, not Violet. So I guess Violet is the stronger of the two phenotypes, and she also possesses tighter node spacing and stretches less. However, the 5 clones of Emerald at 14 days of 12/12 are simply _gorgeous.

_I had to move the four remaining clones of Violet into the flower tent today or they were going to burn themselves on the lights if I left them in the veg cabinet. I'm going to let them drink up most of what's left of their veg nutes and switch them over to my flower mix in a couple of days.

So here's some pics...

Temps and humidity are in line... can't you see it's been raining a lot here lately? 70% RH high







Violet is looking better every day






Emerald is not faring so well  hopefully the root trimming will work, she's already putting down a few new whites since the trim







A decent close-up of one of the clones at 14 days flower







Group photo of the 5 clones at 14 days flower







And a couple of group photos, in the middle are the 4 clones of Violet at about 15 minutes of 12/12 LOL












And my two geishas (bonsai mommies)


----------



## Lt Shiny Sides (Oct 12, 2009)

Ouch Emerald isn't looking to hot. You're probably not gonna get much off of her. How much living foliage is left on her? You might be better off just removing her to provide more light and space for Violet.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 12, 2009)

Lt Shiny Sides said:


> Ouch Emerald isn't looking to hot. You're probably not gonna get much off of her. How much living foliage is left on her? You might be better off just removing her to provide more light and space for Violet.


I'm giving her a week to right herself or she's out. Maybe I'll try making a batch of brownies if that happens. I'd hate to see her completely wasted.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 12, 2009)

But the Heineken helps relieve the stress of being a parent of a sick child, LOL!!!


----------



## skunkman98536 (Oct 12, 2009)

cph said:


> To bad about E & V.. The clones are looking great though!!


ya what this guy said


----------



## synonymous (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice. I too love Texas, if only for the Jack Herer I scored there. Oh, and chocolates. Hehe.

+rep dude, thanks for updating with pics often.

Peace.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 13, 2009)

synonymous said:


> Very nice. I too love Texas, if only for the Jack Herer I scored there. Oh, and chocolates. Hehe.
> 
> +rep dude, thanks for updating with pics often.
> 
> Peace.


After living in Texas all 31 years of my life, let me say this...

Texas sucks! It's so non-progressive here. You can't even buy alcohol until after noon on Sundays. And you can forget buying liquor on Sundays period. Not to mention the oppressive heat and humidity.

The only thing that I can think of right now that makes Texas great is all the brick weed from Mexico that keeps prices down. But once I start harvesting, I'll hate that too!!! LOL!


----------



## howak47 (Oct 14, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> After living in Texas all 31 years of my life, let me say this...
> 
> Texas sucks! It's so non-progressive here. You can't even buy alcohol until after noon on Sundays. And you can forget buying liquor on Sundays period. Not to mention the oppressive heat and humidity.
> 
> The only thing that I can think of right now that makes Texas great is all the brick weed from Mexico that keeps prices down. But once I start harvesting, I'll hate that too!!! LOL!


HAHAHAH U THINK THAT SHIT SUCKS ....IAM IN SOUTH CAROLINA AND U CANT BUY IT AT ALL ON SUNDAYS UNLESS U DRIVE 2 HOURS TO THE BEACH OR DRIVE ACROSS TO NORTH CAROLINA


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 15, 2009)

lol why is alcohol on Sunday so important?????

buy your shit on friday or the other 6 days of the week


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 15, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3239832]lol why is alcohol on Sunday so important?????

buy your shit on friday or the other 6 days of the week  [/QUOTE]

Some of us work weekends


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, Emerald's time has come. She perked up for two days and has since gone droopy on me again. She's out. Fuck that bitch. Once she's dry, I'm gonna make a batch of brownies with her. Although it probably won't be a good batch of brownies, it is worth a shot.

Here are my remaining 10 plants. Five clones of Emmy on the left, Violet in the middle and four clones of Violet on the right.







And here is Emmy's five clones looking delicious at 19 days flowering.













So it looks like my first harvest is going to be pretty pitiful, but three weeks after that will be a-ok!

And I can't wait to see how Violet's clones start budding. Violet's phenotype has so much better node spacing, but who knows what's gonna happen?

Also, my two mothers are doing quite well. Waiting to be ravaged Monday night for the next batch.


----------



## howak47 (Oct 18, 2009)

lookin good man like thkat last pic keep up the good work !!!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have 6 bagseeds that I decided to germinate today! Five of them are from some of the best stuff I have ever bought, it even had a little purple to it. Since it's getting cold, I figured now would be the best time to try and grow myself some purp.

One of them is from a bag I just got Friday. Not as good as the aforementioned bag, but quite a kief producer.

So here they are with a few sheets of Charmin Ultra and a Ziploc baggie. Then they went on top of the almighty DVR for some warmth and they also have a book on top to provide darkness.

And so the experiment begins! 

Oh yeah, do you guys think I should do a separate journal for this?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 19, 2009)

Took 6 clones last night. I'll get some pics up soon.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ok, considering all the interest this journal has garnered, and how much work it is to keep it updated... 

Fuck this, consider this thread closed


----------



## cph (Oct 20, 2009)

Come on D! Thats not necessary. Keep it alive!

I'd think you should keep it in this journal. You're going perpetual anyway, it's just adding to what you're doing.

I hope the new clones are doing well.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'll throw a pic or two up from time to time. But otherwise, forget it.


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 23, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> I'll throw a pic or two up from time to time. But otherwise, forget it.


I'm watching 

It's not like we get an alert when one of the threads we're subscribed to, is updated  

Plus you must remember you're dealing with a bunch of stoner's lol 

I've been busy with my journal this morning, and the watering routine. 

Going to flip through the last few pages here to make sure I didn't miss anything... what kind of bag seed? was it headies?


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 23, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Well, Emerald's time has come. She perked up for two days and has since gone droopy on me again. She's out. Fuck that bitch. Once she's dry, I'm gonna make a batch of brownies with her. Although it probably won't be a good batch of brownies, it is worth a shot.
> 
> Here are my remaining 10 plants. Five clones of Emmy on the left, Violet in the middle and four clones of Violet on the right.
> 
> ...


Sorry about Emerald. She must have become stunted after the shock... 

Better luck next time


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 23, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Sorry about Emerald. She must have become stunted after the shock...
> 
> Better luck next time


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 24, 2009)

I have 4 bagseed sprouts now.







First batch of clones at 27 days of 12/12:


----------



## cph (Oct 24, 2009)

It's nice to see the seeds popping!!
The clones look good. Are they starting to get crystals yet?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 24, 2009)

cph said:


> It's nice to see the seeds popping!!
> The clones look good. Are they starting to get crystals yet?


Yup, they're starting to get frosty. Best of all the weather has been _so_ nice for the past week. I haven't had to run the A/C for the past 10 days and I'm still at or under 82F lights on and at about 72-74F with the lights off.

I still need another tub, though. Lowe's doesn't carry those 3-gallon totes anymore. What the shit?


----------



## cph (Oct 24, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Yup, they're starting to get frosty. Best of all the weather has been _so_ nice for the past week. I haven't had to run the A/C for the past 10 days and I'm still at or under 82F lights on and at about 72-74F with the lights off.
> 
> I still need another tub, though. Lowe's doesn't carry those 3-gallon totes anymore. What the shit?


Sounds like nice weather! I'll trade ya. You just turned off your A/C and I already turned on my furnace. FUCK $350 gas bills!!!

I'm sure you'll find a tub strong enough somewhere. Most regular department store bought ones aren't very strong. I found a small one I plan to use for cloning. Another donation to the cause from work! hehe


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm actually thinking of putting my moms into soil pots for more room. But I'm afraid with them being in soil, I won't have fast enough growth to take cuttings every three weeks.

I need a bigger veg/clone box. I am sooooo broke though.


----------



## cph (Oct 25, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> I'm actually thinking of putting my moms into soil pots for more room. But I'm afraid with them being in soil, I won't have fast enough growth to take cuttings every three weeks.
> 
> I need a bigger veg/clone box. I am sooooo broke though.


I know that feeling! money SUCKS

I didn't realize it would make that big of a difference on growth rate being in soil and not dwc. Then agian I've still got a lot to learn!


----------



## socialsmoker (Oct 26, 2009)

great looking plants!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok... so I guess I was being a bit of a poodle-bitch. Forgive me... I just adopted a dog. He's a 2 year old white pit bull. I named him Rhino... _White Rhino. _

I'll get some pics of my new security system when he's awake. It's sleepy time right now.

Now that he's all settled in and comfortable, time for some bud porn.

I used my loupe without the focus lens in combination with my cell phone camera and wound up getting a few good shots... for once.

And without further adieu...

We have a record low _lights-on temp_ of 79 today... and the high of 84 was a new low, or high, or low/high... wtf ever.



Here is the tent in its entirety













Violet at 7 weeks of 12/12 she's really starting to bloom now 




























A few shots of the Emerald clones at 4 weeks flowering


----------



## cph (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice update!! The plants are looking happy. 
Thats cool I like dogs. Most of them anyway. Some can't be trusted though.
How cold do you get in the winter? Are temps a year round problem?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 30, 2009)

Trimmed a branch off of Violet. Microwave quick-dried it and I am _fucked up! 

_About to have some fajitas and then the rest of the early-pickins' go in the vaporizer.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 1, 2009)

lookin damn good man keep it up  i like the 1st pic the best!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh man... it's been 11 months since I've smoked this strain. 

I forgot how good it is.

It's got about 10-15% amber trichomes at this point. Very racy head high. But quite a pain reliever already. 

I can't wait until Violet is finished. I'm planning on chopping her on November 9th. With the 5 Emerald clones to be felled on November 30th, and the 4 Violet clones 2 weeks after those.

I wish I had a better camera. I just don't feel like the phone does these ladies justice anymore.

Temps...  I have just witnessed 74 degrees with the HPS _on. _Previous low was 79. The ladies are _loving _it!

-------------------------------------------------------

Also news from the bagseed front!

I have 4 perfectly healthy seedlings, all just starting their third set of leaves.


----------



## cph (Nov 1, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Oh man... it's been 11 months since I've smoked this strain.
> 
> I forgot how good it is.
> 
> ...


Glad things are going good! The schedule seems about perfect, you should have nicely cured bud by xmas time!!


----------



## McFunk (Nov 4, 2009)

Ahhhh... and then?

Great journal, man! 
Just went through again. Look at all those gorgeous chickies ovulating! 

How's the dog settling in?

I'm a proud owner of a 115# Pit. 
Wouldn't trade him. We've always had the breed. 
I never used to use the same dog for security as our household dog.(for obvious reasons) But this guy's been with our program for 11 years. 
On the chain... He's on the job. Period. 
Off the chain. He's grandma moses with pretty scars and toy boulders.


----------



## rugerbaby (Nov 12, 2009)

how big is that tent? and how much do you expect to yield from this setup? Im looking into buying a tent and makin a bubbler


----------



## Green Cross (Dec 5, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Oh man... it's been 11 months since I've smoked this strain.
> 
> I forgot how good it is.
> 
> ...


They're looking good dig 

tigerdirect has some decent cameras for under $100, maybe Santa will bring you one


----------



## diggitydank420 (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy new year motherfuckas!

Pardon my absence, but shit got fucked for a while. A roommate ditched us on $700 worth of bills and our electricity was cut off. 

Henceforth, my strain (PPPxSour Diesel) shall be known as "Powerline" because of the situation that it was born in.

More to tell on that whole shindig later. 

Status... Emerald lives! She is currently going back into vegging again after starting to flower from the winter sun, been under 24/0 for 17 days now. Her growth is amazing.... so much bushier. I've read stuff about doing this on purpose for the effect.

I have 6 clones already that were taken whilst pruning Emerald's dead areas. They were flowering at the time. One already has a nice set of roots... I expect the others to follow suit within the next few days.

I was down, but I ain't out, motherfuckers!

Happy NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh yeah... I did manage to yield over 5 ounces of some deliciously dank weed. The "61 Day" crop was a beast. I am a heavy smoker and that shit would knock me the fuck out. The high has virtually no ceiling... smoke more, get higher. It _can_ be overdone. I tweaked the fuck out watching Revenge of the Sith with friends one night!


----------



## cph (Jan 1, 2010)

FUCK roommates thats don't pay!!! I'm glad things are still rolling along for ya!! Sounds like some great smoke.

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jan 1, 2010)

cph said:


> Sounds like some great smoke.


It is. Too bad it's all gone.


----------



## LogHead (Feb 13, 2010)

hey diggity, how do you change the water/nutes when they need to be added/changed? seems like a difficult process being they're 3 gallon rubbermaids stuck in a tent(pretty immobile to what i can see). maybe like a drain nozzle like they would have on sports water coolers would work, but it appears you don't have one. whats your process?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Feb 13, 2010)

LogHead said:


> hey diggity, how do you change the water/nutes when they need to be added/changed? seems like a difficult process being they're 3 gallon rubbermaids stuck in a tent(pretty immobile to what i can see). maybe like a drain nozzle like they would have on sports water coolers would work, but it appears you don't have one. whats your process?


Quite simple... I have another 3 gallon tub that I put the plants in while I change the reservoir. They just sit water free for a few minutes while I clean the tub and mix a new batch.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm baaaaaack!

My tent is now on mother/cloning duty. I need to get some T5s for that, but the cfls will do for now.

And... I now have a 5x5 foot space to flower in!!!

So I went ahead and got myself a 600w digital ballast with euro hood and a 425cfm 6" inline fan and a 6" carbon filter. Just need to go get some 6" flex ducting to hook everything up. 

The light is up and running with some DIY forced cooling (a 4" power supply fan attached to a 6" end cap with a hole cut in it), enough to keep it cool enough that you can touch the hood without burning yourself. Warm, but not hot.

Here's a pic of a plant flowering at 31 days (only 3 days under HPS).
More to come soon.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2010)

lookin tasty


----------



## cph (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome back! Looking pretty dank there diggity!! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Mar 6, 2010)

One of my babies in my first new batch. They spent 48 days under one 42 watt CFL and have been under my new 600W HPS since Tuesday...


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 6, 2010)

oh thats sexy


----------



## Green Cross (Mar 7, 2010)

Wecome back diggitydank! I see you've been busy! 

And that top is already looking sticky; She likes the 600w 

Be sure to stop by my grow some time


----------



## p.rock (Mar 12, 2010)

Very nice man, just got done reading thru the journal. Pullin up a chair and pullin a grav!


----------



## esquire (Apr 6, 2010)

what happened here? its been a while. of coarse as soon as i start to follow the thread dies. Are you shedding on the girls? or is there an animal around?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Apr 6, 2010)

esquire said:


> what happened here? its been a while. of coarse as soon as i start to follow the thread dies. Are you shedding on the girls? or is there an animal around?


My pit bull is shedding... always.

Sorry I haven't been updating, but I'm kinda depressed... I have to shut it down b/c the house I am renting is going to be put on the market for sale.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 6, 2010)

Damn thats shitty, best of luck


----------



## Mrcool360 (Apr 6, 2010)

looking good buddy!! check out my grow in my sig,i got new pics


----------



## (Butters) (Apr 6, 2010)

Curious about the weight and frequency of your harvests bud? Looking really really good boss.


----------



## Copycat (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice setup and plants!!! I was going to build an aero cloner but am starting to change my mind thinking your rubbermaid bubbler might be easier and cheaper to do. Maybe Ill build both and try both out. But keep up the good work


----------



## ThePants (Jul 2, 2010)

just read 32 pages of fun entertainment. Good work you take pride in what you do. one question, why not start your germinated seeds in a rockwool cube/humidity done? seems like it would be difficult digging out baby roots from soil and laying directly in hydroton.


----------

